# Bletchley Park Milton Keynes in the spring Sunday 29th April



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Now, I know I am no longer the West Midlands rep. However, I was wondering if come the spring a few of you would like me to organise a get together for a trip to Bletchley Park. 
This was the center that a bunch of very clever folks managed to break the German enigma code via a very intricate machine they designed.
I have to say that the idea for this visit came from a client that I have just fitted a bathroom for as her late husband was one of code breakers.
If you take a look at the web site it looks a very interesting place to see, so let me know and I will start a list. If we can get 20 of us then we will have our very own guide.
http://www.bletchleypark.org/

TTitan
TT4PJ and Jackie
robokn
Aly and Gary
basscube
phodge + David 
heathstimpson
Bucks85th with I think a Merlin Spitfire engine avatar 
bozzy96 and Tracy
forest and Pauline
RobHardy
Petrolthreads
ajayp and Mrs ajay


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Been wanting to visit Bletchley Park for a while -- friends who have gone were impressed. Sign me up!

TTitan (Jim J.)


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

We would be interested! Rob and Tina


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes would be interested for sure


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes please we'd like to come (Aly & Gary)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

As I live 5 minutes away count us in Phil 

Charlie & Nic


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

i am up for this

see pics of my car in newbie section if interested


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Please count us in for this Phil - me and David, and also Jim (Bucks85th)

Cheers,
Penny.


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes put me down too please.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Penny had already mentioned that I would like to come, but now I can login to the forums again, I'd just like to confirm this!

Jim


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well, we are now up to 17 folks for the visit to Bletchley Park so we only need another TTer or a couple to get our own guide for the tour. 8) 
I have spoken to quite a few people that have been there and all of them said how well run it is and how much they enjoyed the visit.
For you computer wizz kids. When the Germans were sending their messages via the inigma code in the 40's it was taking around 4/5 hours for Bletchley Park to decipher them. So, a couple of years ago they set a challenge to anyone that with a modern computer thought that they could do any better. They sent a coded message out just as the Germans did via radio and waited for someone to beat the original time.
It was beaten by a German who wrote a special programe to crack it.......Total time it took was a little quicker at 47 seconds.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Can you put me and Pauline down please Phill, should be a nice run out


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I am interested!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have spoken to Bletchly park this morning and as it has taken so long to get the 20 of us together for the group booking they have informed me that all of April is now fully booked. We would also have had to pay the total cost up front and we would also all have had to agree the same option for the tour and the meal. So, I think it is best that we just turn up on the day at say 10:30am-10:45am and then just pay as individuals the same as the other folks will that are also not in a group booking.
Hope you understand.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have spoken to Bletchly park this morning and as it has taken so long to get the 20 of us together for the group booking they have informed me that all of April is now fully booked. We would also have had to pay the total cost up front and we would also all have had to agree the same option for the tour and the meal. So, I think it is best that we just turn up on the day at say 11:00am and then just pay as individuals the same as the other folks will that are also not in a group booking.
> Hope you understand.


Absolutely fine by me!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No problem 

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had the head of visitor admin ring me today as it came out in my telephone call to one of his staff the other day that we are all going down in our TT's. He has invited us to park our cars in front of the mansion rather than in the public carpark. 8) .
We also discussed about our visit and he assured me that we would have a great day and would be best to get there 10:30 Ish. So May I suggest we meet at 10:30-10:45. We can then park the cars on the front and go in from there.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Had the head of visitor admin ring me today as it came out in my telephone call to one of his staff the other day that we are all going down in our TT's. He has invited us to park our cars in front of the mansion rather than in the public carpark. 8) .
> We also discussed about our visit and he assured me that we would have a great day and would be best to get there 10:30 Ish. So May I suggest we meet at 10:30-10:45. We can then park the cars on the front and go in from there.


Sounds good, better clean it the day before then


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like a photo opportunity :wink: . Looking forward to it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thinking about coming along to this as well 

Parking in front of the house is a definite call for photos! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds like a fab day out!


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in, like Charlie, it's only down the road.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Had the head of visitor admin ring me today as it came out in my telephone call to one of his staff the other day that we are all going down in our TT's. He has invited us to park our cars in front of the mansion rather than in the public carpark. 8) .
> We also discussed about our visit and he assured me that we would have a great day and would be best to get there 10:30 Ish. So May I suggest we meet at 10:30-10:45. We can then park the cars on the front and go in from there.


Excellent - thanks for organising this 
Any idea on cost yet and would you like money in advance?
Thanks


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here is the link to the admission cost.
Once we have parked up we can all go in for a quick coffee before we have the first guided tour. This lasts around 1 1/4 hours. I thought we could then have lunch before the second part of the tour which lasts about 1 1/2 hours. If folks have paid the extra couple of quid then this will allow you to look around The National Museum of Computing too.
It would have been nice to have booked as a group, but as already said the cost would have had to be paid up front. Also if we booked as as a group we would have to pre order the meal and also what option for the day we all would have to go with. With this in mind and after speaking to their admin, It sounded a much better idea to go as individuals as it will give us a little more freedom.
Look forward to seeing you all and if folks could try and get there for the 10:30 slot then this would make the parking of our TT's in front of the mansion much easier.

http://www.bletchleypark.org.uk/content ... rices.rhtm


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] just found out it is my G'pa's 90th Birthday celebration lunch this day and I can't miss that :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You are no longer on the list so you can't come in!
Have a nice day though and maybe we will meet up at the TTOC bash.
Give Bengal a bit of fuss from us.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> You are no longer on the list so you can't come in!
> Have a nice day though and maybe we will meet up at the TTOC bash.
> Give Bengal a bit of fuss from us.


:-( really gutted as I have never been to BP and it would have been nice to see you and everyone else, as well as have a look round. I have given Bengal a good tummy rubbing from you  any thoughts about a new puppy or two?

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry we will not see you both. I bet your grandfather will remember Bletchley Park and all that they did, Maybe a nice place to take him for a visit. 
As for new Boxer pups.... We have done 28 years of them during the last four we have had. We loved them all, cared for them, and they broke our hearts when we lost them but we want to have a break now for a bit.
By the way, if any of you fancy taking on Boxers. You will love them and so will your vet. Sofie and Elly over the 11 years we had them clocked up £32,000. No that's not a typo either.
They were worth it though. 










I


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I have paid for a couple of season tickets but could not add the museum tickets, has anyone else managed it?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What an amazing picture  we have been lucky so far touch wood etc etc, Bengal has cost us only the usual stuff and about £100 extra in Vet's bills. He currently has all 33kilo's plonked on Nic on the sofa  He send you some of his excess slobber (he has plenty) 

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Aly the museum is run by a seperatly funded group I belive so that maybe why you cannot also have access to it via a general admission ticket.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

We'll just pay for that on the day then.
Thanks


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Phill,

As discussed, put me and the other half down!

Cheers
Ajay


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well not long to go now and have to say I hope you all enjoy it. Jackie and myself will be there at 10:15am to welcome you hopefully at 10:30-10:45am. 
The weather looks like it may perk up for us which would be nice especially for us ragtops. 8) 
I have Phil the head of admin calling me tomorrow with the final arrangements and will post anything new as I get it.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like an excuse for a mini convoy, do you fancy meeting up Phill


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Well not long to go now and have to say I hope you all enjoy it. Jackie and myself will be there at 10:15am to welcome you hopefully at 10:30-10:45am.
> The weather looks like it may perk up for us which would be nice especially for us ragtops. 8)
> I have Phil the head of admin calling me tomorrow with the final arrangements and will post anything new as I get it.


Looking forward to it Phill.

Roll on Sunday and [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't think I can make this now 

Just got too much on this weekend by the looks of it. If we do make it the TT will be filthy! :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

forest said:


> Sounds like an excuse for a mini convoy, do you fancy meeting up Phill


Hiya,
If anyone fancies a mini cruise down there then I will be at Corley services southbound postcode is CV7 8NR at 9:00 am and must depart for Bletchley Park at 9:15am.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't think I can make this now


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't think I can make this now
> 
> Just got too much on this weekend by the looks of it. If we do make it the TT will be filthy! :roll:


Hiya,
Try and make this if you can. 
We will allow just the one filthy TT this time and we all promise not to say it's yours!!! :roll:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't think I can make this now
> 
> Just got too much on this weekend by the looks of it. If we do make it the TT will be filthy! :roll:


Oh Noooooooooooo do come if you can Paul. 
This will be my first trip as an unemployed person!!
We'll be going via Bicester and Buckingham on A421/B4034 Leaving Woodstock/Oxford at 9ish if anyones going the same way?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Really looking forward to this!

Fancy meeting up and going in convoy Penny?

If we can bully Paul into making it too, we could pass by Aylesbury and pick him up as well!


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, we can't make this due to me having to work!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Spoke to Phil today the head of the admin department at Bletchley Park. They are a bit short of guides as they wanted to give us our own, so we will have to team up with other groups and go round with them. He has arranged to give us the group price for admission which is £10:00 instead of the £12:00 that is normally charged. Aly and Gary I belive you have already purchased a couple of tickets but fear not they will refund you on them.
Public car park is charged out at £3:00 per car. However, as we have been invited to grace the front of the mansion we will not be charged anything. 
That's about it really, all we need now is a bit of dry weather.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> Really looking forward to this!
> 
> Fancy meeting up and going in convoy Penny?
> 
> If we can bully Paul into making it too, we could pass by Aylesbury and pick him up as well!


Sounds like a plan. I'll give you a call on Saturday.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to this!
> ...


Spiffing!!!


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I live in High Wycombe (travelling from Didcot though...) - either way I am going through Aylesbury if I can join the convoy


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think I can make this now
> ...


I think most of our cars are going to end up looking filthy


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

RobHardy said:


> I live in High Wycombe (travelling from Didcot though...) - either way I am going through Aylesbury if I can join the convoy


Absolutely you can! I'll PM you the details...when I've worked them out!


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

phodge said:


> RobHardy said:
> 
> 
> > I live in High Wycombe (travelling from Didcot though...) - either way I am going through Aylesbury if I can join the convoy
> ...


OK, sounds good!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Right, PM sent.

See you all tomorrow! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I think there just maybe a chance that the ragtops may not come down. Having said that let's think positive and have a nice day, after all it is indoors.
I did speak to Phil the admin chap on Friday and he did suggest that they turned on all the old computers. The heat from all the valves he said would disperse the rain clouds above Bletchley Park. I said that this was a great idea but think of the national grid and your electric meter wheel trying to keep up. :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just noticed that it is the first MK marathon tomorrow, here's a link to road closures

http://www.miltonkeynesmarathon.co.uk/R ... el-Parking

Not sure how much it will affect us, but be aware

See you tomorrow, don't forget the brollies


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Guys,
Can someone take over this as Jackies dad has just been taken to hospital with a heart problem.
Catch you later.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Guys,
> Can someone take over this as Jackies dad has just been taken to hospital with a heart problem.
> Catch you later.


OMG Hope he is OK, You have set it up and I'm sure it will just run now.
Take care


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Guys,
> Can someone take over this as Jackies dad has just been taken to hospital with a heart problem.
> Catch you later.


Sorry to here this Phill, hope everything is OK. 
I have had a family related issue this week which now needs attention today, so unfortunately will have to pull out of this. Sorry for the late notice, hope everyone else has a good time.

Iain


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Phil, hope everything's OK. We'll be thinking of you today...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just dropped Jackies dad back home. He is OK for an 80 year old, even got more hair than me! He had a tripple by-pass a few years back so if he has serious chest pains they tend to admit him.
I have just spoken to the staff at Bletchley and they know that your on your way. They told me not to worry about not being there and that they will look after you all.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Glad to hear all is well Phill.

Unfortunately I had to cancel as I am still away for work.
Will drop you a line when I return this week.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad Jackie's dad is OK, Phil. Must be scary for you all.

We had a fabulous day, the staff were wonderful and everything was spot on - well, apart from the weather! :lol:

Pics will follow a little later.

Thanks to Aly & Gary, Jim & Joe and Rob for making the effort to come out in the rain, and a BIG thanks to Phil for organising it all. Shame you couldn't make it, mate.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Amazing place so glad we went.
Such a shame that only 4 cars went as the people there expected more and put themselves out for us.
Cannot work out how to make photo bucket talk to my Mac or iPAD hence no pics - Jim?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Now Jackie's dad is home and looking fine I have given him a right clip round the ear for giving us an early morning visit to our local NHS.
Having said that I am so glad that you had a nice day and will let Phil the admin chap know that his staff looked after you all.
May I thank all of you who braved the shocking weather to make the trip to Bletchley Park and I look forward to the photos.
By the way, for all of you that sorted things for me in this morning TT wise....Thankyou.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to meet you again, had a good day and found it all very interesting stuff.

My two fave pics of the cars I took today;


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Rob, lovely photos (clearly you don't have the same Apple challenges happening here just now!!!)


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I did take one on the iPhone, however I could only just fit the cars in, so took some with the Digi Cam!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaranth said:


> Amazing place so glad we went.
> Such a shame that only 4 cars went as the people there expected more and put themselves out for us.
> Cannot work out how to make photo bucket talk to my Mac or iPAD hence no pics - Jim?


If you had a proper computer, rather than one of these nasty Mac thingies then I could help!

Indeed it was a great day out! Such an interesting place to visit!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so glad that so many of you didn't turn up

We had a great time without you.

I can understand if you are scared to drive your car in shitty weather. Phil took a long time to organise this. Frankly I am glad he couldn't turn up. I have never met the fellow, but I am sure he would have been so disappointed with the turnout.

Jim


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for your comments Jim. I have to say that I was very disappointed that Jackie and myself could not make due to her dad and realise that the weather was dreadfull, but for so many folks and TT's to just not turn up.......Enough said  
I will be ringing Phil the admin chap at Bletchley to thank him and his staff for all the did although it may be a tad embarrassing.
Thankyou again for the folks that made it and glad you enjoyed yourselves.
P.S. Thanks to Forest and ajayp for posting that they could not make it.


----------

